# Cholestyramine (Questran)



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I have had IBS-D since September, 2010. I had always had IBS-C until I had food poisoning. I went through a battery of tests including colonoscopy and endoscopy to check for other diseases (since I have noctural diarrhea - and was worried because this forum said that was not a symptom of IBS). But after all my tests, it is confirmed that I do have IBS-D since everything else including biopsies were negative.My doctor did prescribe Cholestyramine to take 2 x daily and within two days I can see a difference. I am now on my third day and so far I have not had nocturnal diarrhea - actually today I did not have diarrhea at all.You might want to ask your doctors about this - I am beginning to feel like a human again


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I am moving this up because I am sure many diarrhea sufferers do not know that their IBS-D may be caused by bile salts leaking into the intestines. Diet will not cure this - the only thing that will is medication and that medication is either Cholestyramine which is powder form or Welchol (pill form). I know some will say that this is Habba Syndrome - but not all forms of leakage are categorized as this syndrome. My Gastroenterologist explained that this is fairly common and easy to take care of and is not really anything to be alarmed over. What you will need to do is first have a colonscopy and endoscopy to rule out Celiac, Colitis, IBD, or Crohns disease. Blood work is also necessary and stool samples. If all come back negative - then you may be suffering from Bile Salt leakage or Habba Syndrome. Trust me when I tell you it is well worth looking into. I have suffered for months and am finally beginning to see some positive results. I am still thin at 98 lbs. (lost a lot of weight with this) but am hoping to soon put some back on. I did notice that I am not having digestive issues (malaborbtion) and the diarrhea is much less than before. I asked the doctor how long I would have to continue the medication - he said probably around a year until everything returns back to the way it should be. I must say - I can now eat many of the foods I had sensitivities to - which were many.So if you are really suffering from IBS-D - do look into this.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I was just prescribed this today along with Bentyl for cramping. I hope it works, because I am at wits end. I had my gallbladder out last year and has made my IBS D worse. My doctor thinks this will help. If this does not work, I am moving on to Lotronex. It is a much more dangerous medication so she wants to try this first. Glad you are feeling better. Keep us posted on your progress.By the way, do you take the powder or the pills?


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

Dixie_Girl82 said:


> I was just prescribed this today along with Bentyl for cramping. I hope it works, because I am at wits end. I had my gallbladder out last year and has made my IBS D worse. My doctor thinks this will help. If this does not work, I am moving on to Lotronex. It is a much more dangerous medication so she wants to try this first. Glad you are feeling better. Keep us posted on your progress.By the way, do you take the powder or the pills?


I recommend the powder - because if your symptoms are still bothering you - you can adjust the dosage (my doctor said that was okay to do) and add more. If you find you are getting constipated, you can reduce the dosage as well. With the pills you do not have this option.If you are taking other medication - do wait an hour before taking them. Do not take the Cholestyramine or Welchol at the same time as your other medications - it can alter their effectiveness


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the advice. She gave me the powder. I am supposed to start taking that tomorrow morning. Should I take my other medications 1 hour before or after I take the powder?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

HeatherHere is the info on it from this page: http://www.rxlist.com/questran-drug.htm#


> SINCE QUESTRAN MAY BIND OTHER DRUGS GIVEN CONCURRENTLY, IT IS RECOMMENDED THAT PATIENTS TAKE OTHER DRUGS AT LEAST ONE HOUR BEFORE OR 4 TO 6 HOURS AFTER QUESTRAN (OR AT AS GREAT AN INTERVAL AS POSSIBLE) TO AVOID IMPEDING THEIR ABSORPTION.


So if I were you I would take your other meds 1 hour before instead of having to wait 4-6 hours after.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

Dixie_Girl82 said:


> Ok, thanks for the advice. She gave me the powder. I am supposed to start taking that tomorrow morning. Should I take my other medications 1 hour before or after I take the powder?


You can do it either way - I asked my doctor the same thing. I think I would take the medications first. Then wait an hour - have the powder and then follow that by having breakfast. My doctor also said he didn't think the 4 to 6 hours was correct - he felt an hour should be enough time either way. But to play it safe - take the other meds first - this way your powder can absorb with food.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

So when do you think it is the best time to take this medication? In the morning after you have had a few BMs or as soon as you wake up? I am trying to find a good solution, fast.And, how long does the power mix last as far as relief from the cramping, bloating and diarrhea?


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

Dixie_Girl82 said:


> So when do you think it is the best time to take this medication? In the morning after you have had a few BMs or as soon as you wake up? I am trying to find a good solution, fast.And, how long does the power mix last as far as relief from the cramping, bloating and diarrhea?


I take mine an hour after taking my thyroid medication. Usually by then I have had a few BM's. Then I follow it with breakfast.I take one more dose in the evening - before dinner.I find the morning mix lasts all day. But I do find that for some reason, the evening mix lasts less - somehow I still wake up during the night - but not with diarrhea - but I do have to do a BM.


----------

